# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  MYLENE PETITE PUCE EN URGENCE EN ROUMANIE...

## momo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MYLENE
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 6 ans 7 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* assorememberme@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 150 




 Taille : moyenne (environ 15 kg)

Caractère : Mylène est craintive et peut se montrer agressive si acculée.

Histoire: capturée par les dogcatchers. Mylène a des problèmes cardiaques, elle a fait 3 arrêts cardiaques sur la table d'opération pendant sa stérilisation.

Frais d'adoption réduits : 150

Contact : assorememberme@gmail.com

 

Non elle n'a pas besoin de traitement, elle n'en a pas au refuge.

Elle ne sera pas mise en pension car il faut lui éviter au maximum tout changement pouvant lui provoquer de grands stress. Si elle doit être déplacée ce sera directement dans une famille.

 

 

Petite Mylène attend déjà depuis plus de 2 ans malgré son statut d'urgence ... faut dire que son descriptif ne l'aide pas 

Je ne vois pas un peitit mot récent sur son évolution. Ce serait bien si Emilie peut donner son ressenti. 

D'après les dernières photos qu'elle est toujours craintive mais comment elle a réagit aux approches d'Emilie? Elle se montre toujours aggressive? 

 

 


Cette petite puce doit vraiment rentrer....pensez à elle svp.
MERCI.

----------


## France34

La jolie petite MYLENE a besoin d'urgence d'une gentille famille qui prenne bien soin d'elle !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite donner à la pauvre MYLENE un bon foyer pour une vie tranquille ?

----------


## momo

Il n'y a donc vraiment personne pour cette adorable puce qui est en urgence ?
Je vous en supplie offrez-lui le plus beau des cadeaux de Noël "votre amour" avant qu'il ne soit définitivement trop tard pour elle aussi.

----------


## France34

Une bonne âme pour donner rapidement un bon foyer calme à la jolie MYLENE ?

----------


## France34

J'espère que l'année 2019 sera bénéfique pour la pauvre MYLENE ! ::

----------


## momo

Personne ne s interresse à toi petite puce et pourtant,tu es toute mignonne....

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 apportera une bonne famille adoptive à MYLENE ! ::

----------


## France34

Une bonne personne pour accueillir  dans son foyer la pauvre petite MYLENE !

----------


## France34

Une personne charitable pour donner une belle vie à la pauvre MYLENE !

----------


## momo

Personne ne s interresse à MYLENE....

----------


## France34

Qui va donner un bon foyer à la petite MYLENE ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une gentille famille pour prendre grand soin de la pauvre MYLENE !

----------


## momo

Pauvre petite puce...tu es totalement invisible.

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour prendre grand soin de la jolie petite MYLENE !

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin s'intéresser à la pauvre petite MYLENE ?

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour vite accueillir la petite MYLENE dans son foyer ?

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle est trop chou...je lui  souhaite très vite une gentille famille

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour prendre sous son aile la petite MYLENE qui a besoin d'une vie calme !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite donner un bon foyer à la pauvre petite MYLENE ?

----------


## momo

Situation toujours identique pour cette jolie petite puce malheureusement!!!

----------


## France34

Vite, une personne au grand cur pour adopter la pauvre petite MYLENE !

----------


## momo

Personne ne s interresse à MYLENE...

Plus de 3 ans qu elle est enfermée!!!!

 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://youtu.be/8kEtCBJIBWc

----------


## France34

Vite , une bonne famille adoptive pour la pauvre MYLENE !

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour la petite MYLENE !

----------


## momo

PERSONNE NE S INTERRESSE A CETTE PETITE PUCE...

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille pour prendre soin de la petit MYLENE  !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

MYLENE a besoin d'une bonne famille adoptive !

----------


## France34

Pensez à la pauvre petite MYLENE ! ::

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Merci, Bab , pour la jolie photo de MYLENE ! J'espère que ça contribuera à son adoption ! ::

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin s'intéresser à la jolie MYLENE ?

----------


## France34

Toujours en Roumanie , MYLENE ?

----------

